# Tbol/ anavar stack



## Ricky_blobby (Mar 1, 2015)

Guys,

I am going to be doing a lean bulk soon, low dose test and npp with an oral.

My goal is to lose 2-3% bf, while putting on 10-15lb lbm.

I really want to do an anavar run, but I just can't justify spending that kind of money when tbol is less than half the price.

 That said, I was thinking about possibly stacking the two of them. My question is, would I be better off running a strong (80mg) dose of tbol, or if I would get better results from, say, 60mg tbol/ 20mg var?

Thoughts?


----------



## Lavey (Mar 1, 2015)

Id stick to Tbol personally but a mixture may be interesting.
If you use both Id up the var a bit - 20mg is a bit too low.


----------



## The Grim Repper (Mar 5, 2015)

Var is often faked,  even if legit pricey.  20 mg as my distinguished colleague mentioned is low.   I'd go tbol as well. Bulk with less water.


----------



## The Grim Repper (Mar 5, 2015)

I mean less water than another oral like a drol or dbol.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Mar 10, 2015)

If you are gonna run both I would go with 40mg of each if you really want to go for it.


----------



## Ricky_blobby (Mar 10, 2015)

Do you think this would provide better results than straight turinabol for a recomp cycle?


----------



## zoey101fan (Mar 10, 2015)

Tip for var: Go with raw powder

raw var looks very distinctive. It is crystalline like salt.  Other orals like sdrol and winny are powder (think powdered sugar/flour texture).  This doesn't speak to the purity of the var, but if it has the salt-like texture, then at least it ain't winny or sdrol.


----------



## Ricky_blobby (Mar 10, 2015)

zoey101fan said:


> Tip for var: Go with raw powder
> 
> raw var looks very distinctive. It is crystalline like salt.  Other orals like sdrol and winny are powder (think powdered sugar/flour texture).  This doesn't speak to the purity of the var, but if it has the salt-like texture, then at least it ain't winny or sdrol.



Yeah, well I trust Balkan's var, but shit man it's like 300 bucks for a six week cycle. Balkan tbol is 100


----------



## ForkLift (Mar 10, 2015)

I'd choose one or the other. In your case stick with the T-bol. Makes no sense to stack T-bol and Var together in my eyes. 20mgs of Var is nothing anyways. Guys need at least 50mgs. And i nice dose of even a 60mgs of T-bol will treat you real well. It is said to be like a mix between D--bol and var. Best way guys can describe it i guess.


----------



## humpthebobcat (Mar 11, 2015)

Ricky_blobby said:


> Yeah, well I trust Balkan's var, but shit man it's like 300 bucks for a six week cycle. Balkan tbol is 100



Small price to pay if it's legit imo


----------



## Ricky_blobby (Mar 11, 2015)

humpthebobcat said:


> Small price to pay if it's legit imo



Do you have experience with both? If you're saying Var is worth 3x more than tbol i'm intrigued.


----------



## humpthebobcat (Mar 11, 2015)

Ricky_blobby said:


> Do you have experience with both? If you're saying Var is worth 3x more than tbol i'm intrigued.



i just think it's expensive for a reason...u get what ya pay for sort of thing


----------



## Elvia1023 (Mar 14, 2015)

humpthebobcat said:


> i just think it's expensive for a reason...u get what ya pay for sort of thing



Not when it comes to steroids but I get what you are saying. Point being some steroids are simply rarer or may be harder to manufacture. Both of those things don't make the steroid better. Look at primo for example... a great steroid but is it better than trenbolone or superdrol.

Avar raw is very expensive but that doesn't mean a source has to rip someone off. I have used expensive sources and cheap ones and price and quality never correlate. 

Although I have to add balkan avar are the best I have used and I fully recommend them. I have also used Alin's balkan tbol and they are the best tbol I have used too. You can't go wrong with either or a combination of the two. If I could only ever pick one to run again it would be tbol. I remember when I was running that and I will never forget when one of the top BB's in my country said to me fuck what are you on  I put on a good few pounds whist getting tighter and more vascular in the process.


----------



## Ricky_blobby (Mar 14, 2015)

Fu(k yeah. Tbol's where it's at. I don't have any experience with var but tbol had me looking big and SOLID. That was hubei tbol I expect Balkan to be even better


----------



## The Grim Repper (Mar 14, 2015)

Elvia1023 said:


> Look at primo for example... a great steroid but is it better than trenbolone or superdrol.



If we define 'better' as return on investment one may spend more on legit primo, but the lipid, HPTA and liver liabilities of the latter make spending the money on a less volitile but effective compound more attractive.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Mar 14, 2015)

The Grim Repper said:


> If we define 'better' as return on investment one may spend more on legit primo, but the lipid, HPTA and liver liabilities of the latter make spending the money on a less volitile but effective compound more attractive.



I merely mean in regards to results over a typical oral cycle. Sure everyone has different goals and oral primo may suit some more. It was just a point I was making. I know guys who put primo as no.1 out of everything. I would much rather use primo then sdrol. If all of us come off everything we would eventually lose everything anyway. Dbol could also be used as an example... although many hate it but you can get it for next to nothing. The price of a drug doesn't necessarily correlate to quality. I bet if we put 100 (50 for each then swop over) on oral primo and oral tbol or dbol I bet nearly all of them would get better results from tbol or dbol and they are much cheaper.


----------



## SoccerDad (Mar 14, 2015)

Speaking of oral primo, I was clicking around the other day and came across an opinion that mixing oral primo with dmso would be an effective topical spot reducer of fat....anyone have solid knowledge about that?
Admittedly it was one of those steroid info sites that just happened to also sell them.


----------



## The Grim Repper (Mar 14, 2015)

Elvia1023 said:


> I merely mean in regards to results over a typical oral cycle. Sure everyone has different goals and oral primo may suit some more. It was just a point I was making. I know guys who put primo as no.1 out of everything. I would much rather use primo then sdrol. If all of us come off everything we would eventually lose everything anyway. Dbol could also be used as an example... although many hate it but you can get it for next to nothing. The price of a drug doesn't necessarily correlate to quality. I bet if we put 100 (50 for each then swop over) on oral primo and oral tbol or dbol I bet nearly all of them would get better results from tbol or dbol and they are much cheaper.


I believe we are saying the same thing, but I think we're swapping 'better' and 'quality' which gets dicey because 'better' is subjective to who you're speaking with.  Guy A thinks enth is 'better' cause it's easy to get, fills him out, adds 10 lbs easily.  But guy B breaks out, bloats and his lipid profile and BP go haywire whereas an inject of primo 3x week gives him none of that, and also slower gains, which he's cool with.  So, 'better' for the guys is different.  I guess my emphasis was on slow and steady, not how much meat a compound may pack on.  Make sense?


----------



## Cerberus777 (Mar 14, 2015)

I love var, put it in a cutting cycle and I don't loose strength,  and it helps cut down a bit... but for what seems like your goals are, +15 without a lot of water I'd run the Tbol.


----------



## ASHOP (Mar 21, 2015)

Ricky_blobby said:


> Guys,
> 
> I am going to be doing a lean bulk soon, low dose test and npp with an oral.
> 
> ...



I would pick one or the other,,but not both,,,and both work better in higher ranges than only 20mg daily.


----------



## The Grim Repper (Mar 21, 2015)

To his inquiry, let's address that - does anyone have anything where they were stacked and if so what were the results like.  Not whether one costs x and should yield y in the way of results.


----------

